# More Silver King Q's



## Euphman06 (Nov 23, 2015)

I've been not trying to post more questions...but I just can't find the answers on my own. 

1) Where is the serial number located on the frame? I thought it was by the BB, but I can't find anything there.

2) What's the correct stem for a '35? Mine was broken in the head tube, need a replacement, but every picture I see of Silver Kings have different stems...

3) I've read some SK lit. about 24" triple steps with 36 holes. Mine has triple step 24" rims but only 28 hole. Is that just an early production 1935 thing?


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 23, 2015)

3) yes the early 35's did have wheels with 28 spokes. 

I will try to post a 35 ad later when I'm home. There are ads showing 28 spokes.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 23, 2015)

A couple answers off the top of my head ...

A 1) Serial number is on the rear frame triangle 1/2 way down on the "B" side upper frame casting usually ...

A 2) I see a lot of them with the Torrington art-deco style stems that always seem to snap 

A 3) Every unmolested SK I have run across over the years has had 36 hole rims on the 24" Duralium Frames  ... the early rims were triple step - the late were drop center ... 

I have a really early 100% original SK boys with the early stainless gutter/stepped fenderset & it has 36 triple rims on it with the OG black ink Lobdell still stamped on the wheelset ... 

These have been my observations... hope it helps .. Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## catfish (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## cds2323 (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's a close up from a late34/early 35 ad that is from the Monark book ( first published by Newsletter by John and now reprinted and sold by the site owner Scott ). There are other ads showing the 28 spoke wheels but I didn't want to copy too much of the book. There are also Montgomery Wards ads that show the wheels. Ads don't show the 36 spoke wheels til 36.

Twenty years ago an old time collector pointed the wheels out to me when I asked for advice on an SK that I wanted to buy. I thought all SKs had 36 spokes and the bike I was looking at had 28. I passed on that bike as it was missing fenders, light etc...  Since then I've seen a few early SKs with 28 spoke wheels. They're seen on the triple drop rims, I believe they had switched to 36 spokes by the time drop centers were used.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks for that picture! And that's the stem that was on mine... good to finally know what's correct. Now, does anyone have one?


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 23, 2015)

I still can't find a serial number anywhere...


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 24, 2015)

Did you ever find the serial number?

I did a quick search on the CABE search engine under "1935 Silver King" and found quite a few results. Here's two pics of window lugged frames with the 28 spoke wheels. One has the stem seen in the ad posted. There were others with the 28 spoke wheels that looked to be original, including one owned by Scrubbinrims.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 24, 2015)

I just did. Its on the left rear drop out. 3356 with a laying down 3 above it.

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 26, 2015)

Coming along. Still cant get the chan guard screws to move..might need to drill them out. And yes...messy work room right now.





Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 26, 2015)

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 11, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Coming along. Still cant get the chan guard screws to move..might need to drill them out. And yes...messy work room right now.
> 
> View attachment 253268
> 
> Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk




It's looking good. 
Anymore progress on this one?


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 12, 2015)

Still waiting on chrome parts to get out of the acid bath. Chrome is toast on this machine unfortunately. I'm contemplating sending parts out for rechroming when I get the money. Weird to have the rest of the bike so shiny and the chrome toast.





Jarod24 said:


> It's looking good.
> Anymore progress on this one?


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 21, 2015)

Could you post a pic of the head badge for me? Please


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 22, 2015)

Jarod24 said:


> Could you post a pic of the head badge for me? Please




Check out the last page of this thread
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?81808-Hmm-which-one/page3&highlight=SK


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 22, 2015)

Don't waste your money on rechroming. It is very expensive. It is cheaper replacing those pieces. If you are forced to just rechrome the hard to find pieces.


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 22, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> Don't waste your money on rechroming. It is very expensive. It is cheaper replacing those pieces. If you are forced to just rechrome the hard to find pieces.




Yeah..... I hear you on that. There's just something about keeping the "original to the bike" parts on there instead of replacing them, even if the replacements are correct. I've contemplated the Chrome Shop in Illinois. Got an estimate of around $450-500 for all the rechroming. Reviews seem to be good on them, but I get the whole "you get what you pay for" thing as well. I got another estimate of $250 a piece just for the rims from another shop so it makes you wonder why the drastic price difference.


----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 22, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> Check out the last page of this thread
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?81808-Hmm-which-one/page3&highlight=SK




Sweet! Thanks. I need to find a headbadge for mine.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Cabers I am wondering did all Silver Kings come with 24" wheels? I found one that has 26" triple drop lobdells on it. Would this be an add on afterwards or something that was original? The person that owns it claims it's a 40 or 41. Thanks for your time and help.


----------

